# Amazon beta testing Uber deliveries



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

Amazon is beta testing same day deliveries with Uber: link to news article below

http://valleywag.gawker.com/amazon-...m_source=gawker_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I already did some packages for Amazon ... have not heard back from them since.

I posted about it way back when it happened.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

cool, we have another application for UberX drivers, first taxi cab drivers want to kick our asses, now UPS and fed ex are going to kick our asses


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> cool, we have another application for UberX drivers, first taxi cab drivers want to kick our asses, now UPS and fed ex are going to kick our asses


This is actually being done in the Chicago area but not for Amazon. Messenger companies work with CDW, Tiger Direct, Granger to get parts and electronics to companies or individuals same day. You wouldn't even know the messenger companies names half of the time.

This is a ploy for both Amazon and Uber to get press points. I'm not speaking bad about it - it's been done for the last 10 years just by no name companies, and it's nothing new.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I'd be happy to make deliveries. Just saying. Packages don't leave crappy ratings.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I already did some packages for Amazon ... have not heard back from them since.
> 
> I posted about it way back when it happened.


Think you may have been the "Pre Beta".


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Think you may have been the "Pre Beta".


He probably did the best of anyone so he is the "MasterBeta"


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I'd be happy to make deliveries. Just saying. Packages don't leave crappy ratings.


It's not about the ratings. They don't talk back. They don't ***** about the way you take. They don't do anything but take up space - deaf and mute space.

One thing that would be interesting to see, how advanced Amazon's logistics are. Currently they use UPS, USPS, FedEx, DHL, etc... Those companies do all the logistical stuff. If let's say Amazon could get like 3 or 4 customers in a row, dropping off packages and then maybe a rider with a drop-off along the route - it could pay off.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I just thought about something, does anyone know if Uber uses Amazon data centers (cloud offerings) for storage or server stuff? I wonder if this is a way for Uber to pay down or discount their use of A3 or Amazon's cloud services.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

DjTim said:


> This is actually being done in the Chicago area but not for Amazon. Messenger companies work with CDW, Tiger Direct, Granger to get parts and electronics to companies or individuals same day. You wouldn't even know the messenger companies names half of the time.
> 
> This is a ploy for both Amazon and Uber to get press points. I'm not speaking bad about it - it's been done for the last 10 years just by no name companies, and it's nothing new.


I would gladly do the deliveries.. Work at your own pace, don't listen to customer complain... How do I sign up for that? Should I just park outside CDW warehouse in the morning?


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Some friends of mine own a local flower shop and I deliver for them on big holidays. I get $8 per arrangement, and their computer groups the deliveries so I take an entire carload to the same neighborhood or general area. Overall, I like the deliveries, I just wish I could do it full time.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I'd be happy to make deliveries. Just saying. Packages don't leave crappy ratings.


No vomit, no spilled drinks! Oh thats a dream.

Would surge pricing apply? Like if you really wanted that book right now, 1.5x the fare!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> I would gladly do the deliveries.. Work at your own pace, don't listen to customer complain... How do I sign up for that? Should I just park outside CDW warehouse in the morning?


If you really want to know about messenger companies in Chicago - PM me. Most are still around. Arrow, CMS/Veterans, Another one with a white and blue label.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

amazon may start their own uber, PRIME ride.


----------



## GoJoe (Oct 18, 2014)

saw some of this news. Thought it said "flywheel" was the company for amazon? I have not "googled" that yet. Kind of thought about trying to find other marginally time sensitive deliveries to do as well.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Can not wait for Uber to start this here in Australia. I know that a certain un-named company charges upwards of $100 to do point-2-point deliveries, and that can be as close as 5km away. They charge a very high price per minute, and if the parcel needs to be signed for, they don't stop the clock until the receptionist who will probably ignore you for 5 minutes, signs for the parcel.

The very big problem they will have in Australia is delivering to city centres. Free parking is non-existent and unless your vehicle is fully decal'ed and is obviously a delivery vehicle, the parking inspectors will have a field day. Last parking ticket I got was over 5 years ago and was $60, I believe it's well over a $100 fine these days.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

Laser ship does amazon. Most good drivers don't want to do it. It is a race to the bottom. Extra low rates for drivers.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

There's a ton of courier companies here in DC that I could work for but having done courier work, I know how much it sucks. That's why I chose to drive for Uber and Lyft. Better pay with MUCH LESS wear and tear on the cars.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

uberdc/Virginia said:


> Laser ship does amazon. Most good drivers don't want to do it. It is a race to the bottom. Extra low rates for drivers.


That's who handles it around here. 90% of the time, it's a clapped up piece of crap car.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

Jeff Bezos is a billionaire but most of his workers make ten dollars an hour.


----------



## UberOKC (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been ping'd for everything from picking up someone's takeout and dropping it off to delivering some paperwork across town.

Never had an issue with it, the tip well and there has to be someone at each end making the transaction smooth.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

Considering how flexible Uber can be, it could be a good new edition.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm sure things are much more competitive in the USA than they are here in Australia. As I posted previously, point-2-point deliveries are extremely expensive here, so a very good market for Uber to go after. This market is only just starting to get going and I have already been in touch with a mob who is doing this as it could supplement my Uber money nicely. Businesses will be more likely to pay more than pax because a) it's tax deductible and b) they'll charge the customer for the quick delivery.

I think I posted elsewhere about Uber's rates in general - they need to be very careful about discounting too much - we're providing a service above and beyond the taxi/cab market - why give people cheaper rides for better service? Same goes for this market - it costs and arm and a leg for p2p deliveries in Australia, don't discount it too much Uber


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

Enjoy the good money while it lasts. FedEx used to be good about twenty years ago. Most companies don't want to work for Amazon. Amazon pays to little. Although Fedex is probably cheaper and tougher to do.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

"Amazon paid Uber slightly over $7 for each package drop-off."

"paying about $5 per package" to Cabs summoned using Flywheel.

Why the discrepancy, esp since UberX rates are ~50% less than taxi rates?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Hires Google's Same-Day Delivery Boss*
*By Jason Del Rey

http://recode.net/2014/11/07/uber-hires-googles-same-day-delivery-boss/*


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

Lemme see "amazon" get you to deliver this


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Hires Google's Same-Day Delivery Boss*
> *By Jason Del Rey*
> 
> *http://recode.net/2014/11/07/uber-hires-googles-same-day-delivery-boss/*


speak of the devil?


----------

